# Jumping 4ft fence....



## janz99

It almost seems like we correct one behavior with Bella, and she finds something else! It is starting to become very tiring. 

Her newest issue has become a bit of a problem for us and im not exactly sure how to tackle this one. When we put her outside in the yard for more then 10 min on her own, she will jump over our 4ft chain link fence. She then continues to jump 2 more fences to go play with a lab 3 doors over. She has now done this 3 times, one of which our nieghbor had to bring her back because she was jumping all over ppl in her back yard. 

She loves to be outside and play in the yard, and this is a new found skill she has discovered. We dont want to have to chain her up in the yard, but if we cant get her to stop jumping over the fence thats what it will have to come to. Ive only managed to catch her once trying to jump the fence, and immediatly corrected her. She managed to do it 2 other times while i was in the garage working and she was out playing. 

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## kellygh

Sounds like my children ;D! I do not envy your position. We do not have this issue with our V (knock on wood), but we have dealt with this issue in the past with another dog who was crazy athletic. We built a higher fence, and she learned to dig holes & tunnels underneath. We already lived on a farm at the time, so what else do you do? The difference for us was "Shirley" was not going to the neighbors house, but going to the road. The invisible fence by the road was nonexistent to her, but it might be workable for you. Maybe you could line the outer perimeter of your yard with an invisible fence? I do not believe in chaining dogs; however, you do have a responsibility to be in control of your dog at all times. If an invisible fence or building a higher fence/extending the fence is not an option, I would suggest keeping the dog with you when you can not supervise the backyard. If your working in the garage, can Bella be with you? Maybe you could get a 30ft checkcord & attach it to something safe near you? This way she can be with you, have some wiggle room, and you can keep an eye on her. There are just too many horror stories about chains for me to consider that a decent alternative. You have a difficult situation, so I hope others will chime in with some good suggestions. Best of luck!


----------



## janz99

She comes in the garage with me for a little while untill she has sniffed everything there is to sniff and tried to eat anything on the floor lol. Then she gets board and wants to go run around outside. I never really though of the invisible fence, how does it work exactly? Is there any sort of warning for her, or does it just shock her as she gets close? 

The problem i see with it, is that our neigbbours have a dog, and they run up and down the fence line together and play through the fence. If i put it right at the fence line, she can no longer get close enough to play with their dog as well. Im not sure it would be fair to her to be able to see the dog, and not be able to go over to the fence to play with her. 

I cought her again trying to jump the fence and stopped her mid jump. She hasnt seemed to do it since, but its only been a day. Im hoping if i can keep catching her doing it, i might be able to stop the behaviour.

EDIT: i take that back, she just jumped the fence to go into my neighbors yard to go play with their dog....... sigh!


----------



## kellygh

I empathize with your issue....
It has been almost 10 yrs since we used an invisible fence, but even then, the better ones allowed for a lot of adjustment. For example, once the wired is buried, some brands will allow you to adjust the electronic field anywhere from 4 ft to 15-16ft of the wire; therefore, your dog could probably still run along the fence line with her buddies. The best receivers also allow you to customize including a warning signal to the dog (usually a tone) to warn them they are approaching the boundary. It does take some training, but Vs are typically quick studies. You may be able to minimize your cost by just starting with a boundary "fence" in the area that is the problem. One other alternative may be to ask your neigbor's if you can borrow their dog for a playdate  If you already have a fence, and the dogs just want to play, what difference does it make if their dog is in your yard or their own for a while? They may even be grateful their dog gets a lot of exercise with zero effort on their part. People pay good money for that ;D Good luck!


----------



## janz99

They are allowed to play together almost every day. But there is some days that we are just letting her out for 10-15 min so she can use the bathroom before we head out, or go to work in the morning. These are the times that we dont want her in their yard because getting her out is a pain in the butt. She doesnt just go to play with my neighbors dog, she contuniues to hop the fences 3 houses over to go play with a lab down the road. 

Im going to look into the invisible fence. We only have one problem fence so we were either considering taking down the fence and putting up a higher fence, or possibly getting an invisible fence. Id like to keep working with her and try and correct the behaivour first and foremost. If that doesnt work, then we will have to take more drastic steps i guess. 

Thanks 
Ryan


----------



## doglover

I cannot say enough about our Invisible fence. I know a couple of owners who have Vizsla's, they also have an actual fence but needed to add Invisible fence because they were in your shoes. There is a lab across the street from us. They too have Invisible fence and they just lay at the ends of their perspective yards and stare at each other. (Actually makes me feel kind of guilty.)


----------



## janz99

We have to do something pronto.... she tried to jump the fence yesturday while i was standing there watching her and she got her back leg caught in the fence and was hanging there from her leg. I thought she had broken it she was screeming so bad! She seems fine today, and she hasnt really limped on it, but it could of been alot worse, and i dont want another episode like that again. 

Ryan


----------



## jakersmomma

We have an invisible fence we purchased from Petco, Petsafe brand I believe. My husband installed it himself, we trained Jake and he has never left our yard. Now he doesn't even leave on the occasional time we let him out without the collar. I shocked myself with it first and it didn't even hurt. It's important to follow the steps, flags first and all that so he can learn the boundary. After we put the collar on him, he was shocked once and that's it! There is a dog behind us as well and I do feel guilty they can't sniff each other but it's a lot better than having to worry about him leaving the yard because he jumped a fence.


----------



## kellygh

Yikes, Ryan. That is scary! Hanging the leg is one of the reasons I'm not a fan of chaining, especially with an active, athletic dog. I wish I had some suggestions for you other than an invisible fence. We lost our dog, that simply could not contain, so I really feel for your delimma. Maybe the soft V in Bella will come out, and the experience frightened her enough to settle down?? Good Luck!


----------



## Kobi

I don't know how enthusiastic you would be about doing it, but my grandpa added some height to his chain link fence with wood and some sort of mesh cage stuff... like stuff you would see on a chicken coop. It's doable if you are creative and handy.


----------



## janz99

Right now we are going to look into either replacing the chain link fence we have with soemthing taller (current is 4 ft, we'd have to go to 6ft) or the invisible fence. 

Can anyone give me a ball park number for running the invisible fence approx. 150ft? 

Thanks
Ryan


----------



## gunnr

You can probably get away with spending ~ $150.00-$200.00, an Innotek system. The money is actually in the collar, the transmitter and wire is a smaller part of the cost.

You may run into some trouble though. 150' is not much wire and there are minimum threshold boundries for the fence system. You could end up with a much smaller area than you may be anticipating. Set the boundry at minimum and expand it out. Mount it close to the fence, maybe even on it. Her delay at the fence to climb it should give the collar enough time to zap her. She'll still have lots of fun running the fence line, but at a new distance/

Follow all of the direction to introduce the fence. The fence is to extend your control, but you need to instill the desired behavior. In short, she has to know why she's being corrected.


----------



## janz99

Realisticly, we would love to not have to do put in the new fence, but i honestly just dont know how to stop the behaviour. Ive stopped her in mid jump and told her "no", but maybe she still hasnt put 2 and 2 together, that she is getting scolded for trying to jump the fence. Any other suggestions on trying to stop the behaviour? Up untill a month ago, this wasnt even a problem! She just now figured out that she could physicly hop the fence if she wanted. 

Thanks for all the help!
Ryan


----------



## gunnr

Janz99

Putting in a better fence system is your best recourse, and a layered approach is a good one. I don't think you could ever permanently prevent your dog from challenging the fence.
Realistically speaking a Vizsla can clear a 4' fence quite easily, and I've had one that could actually climb fences, and open gate latches, then run around the kennel and open the gate latch on my other dog's kennel door to let him out too .

She is exponentially safer inside a fixed boundry.


----------

